# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  A job worth having

## snakhtar

It is better to have a job that pays you more, than a job that makes you happy. Guys either agree or disagree.

----------


## Evian

I'll be totally blunt, more money, because money will make most of us happy  :Wink:

----------


## snakhtar

But some people say money can't buy happiness.  :ye;

----------


## Evian

My child, at the end of the day, the one with the most expensive toy wins!!

----------


## snakhtar

I think you have overlooked people who are not status conscious and who don't care about riches.

----------


## Evian

Yes, that unfortunately is a dying breed. But you have to account for the majority of people. These days people who don't have money are considered losers... Materialism..... have you seen the desi community lately? 

Plus, if I were to do what i want, who's going to pay my bills?

----------


## snakhtar

I think you are looking at the scenario from an extreme point of view. There is no way you can prove that non-materialistic people are nonexistant. They exist in good numbers. So please don't ignore them.

It is our own folly that we always assume that there are less number of good people left in this world. We certainly need to change our way of thinking.

----------


## Endurer

The job that pays the most. Materlism, well it is everywhere in my world & I'm not going to deny it.

a large group of non-materialistic people does exist which agrees that they share common needs, issues, and concerns based on their everyday life, though they have camouflaged its true definition by far. Its not entirely materialism or entirely mysticism, perhaps a blend of both, but not exclusively materialism or mysticism.

----------


## Evian

I am just amazed at how the muslim sufis have inverted the maselow's pyramid, and placed the highest level of human wants/needs that are purely spiritual and intellectual at the top. Something that totally doesn't exist in this world today.

----------


## snakhtar

Thats what so beautiful about them. They are still willing to sacrifice themselves for the sake of virtue and peace.

----------


## snakhtar

.,/

----------

